# Big entrance way i did



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Job was pain but I'm happy how it came out.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice looking job


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks nice..


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful work!




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice
Products?


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I all use is Ben Moore I used the waterborne ceiling paint, Aura eggshell walls and Aura semi on trim!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Scaffold?
Looks nice, I like the dark ceiling.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes I used one , thank you , and I like doing color ceilings.


----------

